# Prodiamine safe for vegetables/fruits?



## mark21900 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have always used off the shelf products from Home Depot and am now starting to get serious about getting a nice lawn. I have been reading as much as I can on this site and love all the knowledge here. I have wild Bermudagrass on almost an acre and bought Prodiamine as recommended from the Bermuda triangle post.

Then, I thought I read in a post that Prodiamine should not be used within 30 feet of fruits or vegetables, but cannot find it again. I have read the label and did not see that it was not safe. Just wanted to double check with this group and be sure I am safe using it near the vegetable garden, raspberries and apple trees. I won't use it in the actual garden beds, but just up to the edge is where I was planning on using it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

page 1 of the label:

• DO NOT apply PRODIAMINE 65 WDG to plants that will be consumed for food use

I do have apple trees in my yard. I keep my applications outside the drip line.


----------



## mark21900 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks @g-man. Do you use a pre-emergent closer to the apple trees?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@mark21900

Check and see if simazine will work for a pre-em. It's short term, like 45-60 days. Are you concerned about harming the trees or harm from consumption of the fruit afterwards?


----------



## mark21900 (Jan 27, 2018)

@Movingshrub

Thanks for the response and I will check into simazine.

I am not really sure what I was worried about except for the label stated "DO NOT apply PRODIAMINE 65 WDG to plants that will be consumed for food use" To tell you the truth, the apple trees are becoming more expensive then they are worth, so if they died, I wouldn't be upset.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FWIW, the active ingredient in Preen Garden Weed Preventer is Trifluralin. You might look into it as a pre-e.

Or you could always @SGrabs33 those trees... :lol:

https://youtu.be/ZSwzv2XQW4o​


----------

